

Whole Foods Concedes to Monsanto and GMOs - csalvato
http://huff.to/zvHC1V
Whole Foods and other "organic grocers" have submitted to financial and social pressures and will start carrying non-labeled GMO products.<p>There is certainly a niche for honesty here.
======
cultureulterior
Sounds great!

